# CPC-A looking for a job or an internship in DFW area, Tex



## bernaozmen@hotmail.com (May 7, 2010)

I am a CPC-A looking for a job or an internship. I am willing to volunteer as well, to gain the experience I need.

Thank you,

Berna Ozmen-Aksoy
bernaozmen@hotmail.com


----------

